# هل تحب حقا ؟



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2008)

_..._



*هل تحب حقا ؟*



*1-**اختبار المشاركة*



يتميز الحب الحقيقي بالميل للمشاركة والعطاء والسعي نحوخدمة الآخر.
فالسؤال :هل نحن قادران على المشاركة الفعلية وخدمة بعضنا ؟





*2- اختبار القوة*




الحب الحقيقي لا يستنزف قوتك بل يضيف الى طاقتك ويملأ نفسك فرحاً .
فالسؤال:هل حبنا يدفعنا للامام ويزيدنا قوة ام يستنزف قوتنا؟


*-3**اختبار الاحترام*



لا يوجد حب حقيقي دون احتراموتقدير.
فالسؤال:هل يحترم كلانا الآخر فعلاً؟ هل استطيع ان افتخر بمن احب؟


*4- اختبار العادات*


الحب يعني قبول الطرف الآخربكل ما يتمسك به من عادات.
فالسؤال:هل نحب احدنا الآخر فقط ام اننا نرغب بكل صدق في الإرتباط به 

وقبوله؟



*5-اختبار العراك*



لايوجد حب حقيقي بدون القدرةعلى التواصل والشفاءمن الجروح.
فالسؤال :هل نملك القدرة على ان يغفر احدنا للآخر ويضه نفسه من اجله ؟


*6- اختبار الوقت*


من الأفضل ان يرىكل منا الآخر في مختلف الظروف والأوقات و الفصول. لابد ان يمتحن الحبب الوقت

فالسؤال:هل كان الوقت كافياً ليعرف احدنا الآخرجيداً ؟




*وهذه **الجملة قالها شخص وعجبتنى جداً تعليقاً على هذه الأسئلة احب اشاركم **بيها*

*لا نتزوج بمن نستطيع ان نعيش معه*
*ولكن*
*نتزوج بمن لا نستطيع ان نعيش **بدونة* 


منقول​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> 6- اختبار الوقت
> 
> 
> من الأفضل ان يرىكل منا الآخر في مختلف الظروف والأوقات و الفصول. لابد ان يمتحن الحبب الوقت
> ...



*موضوع جميل جدا 

وعجبني السؤال الاخير والمقولة دي جدا 

ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي​*


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> *وعجبني السؤال الاخير والمقولة دي جدا *​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر

ربنا يباركك

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو أوى يا كاندى
اسئلة تحتاج الى جابات توضح الموقف الحقيقى
ميرسى يا أحلى كاندى​*


----------



## sara23 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اساله بجد مهمه وفرقت معايا قوى
وعجبتنى اوى المقوله الاخيره
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (26 ديسمبر 2008)

_3اختبار الاحترام






لا يوجد حب حقيقي دون احتراموتقدير.
فالسؤال:هل يحترم كلانا الآخر فعلاً؟ هل استطيع ان افتخر بمن احب؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا كاندى موضوعك
يسوعيبارك حياتك​_


----------



## M a r i a m (26 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *لا نتزوج بمن نستطيع ان نعيش معه*
> *ولكن*
> *نتزوج بمن لا نستطيع ان نعيش **بدونة* ​
> 
> ...


جميلة جدا جدا جدا بجد
ميرسي الموضوع كله حلو اوى​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

> لايوجد حب حقيقي بدون القدرةعلى التواصل والشفاءمن الجروح.
> فالسؤال :هل نملك القدرة على ان يغفر احدنا للآخر ويضه نفسه من اجله ؟


​
موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع بجد جميل قوي يا كاندي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Esther (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
والاسئله جميله فعلا

والاجمل المقوله الاخيره ديه رائعه
الرب يعوضك​


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندي عالموضوع والله يبارك حياتك ويشوفلك بنت الحلال


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل

الناس مختلفون فمنهم من هو مندفع عاطفيا ومنهم من يتصرف بعقلانية

ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *موضوع حلو أوى يا كاندى​*
> *اسئلة تحتاج الى جابات توضح الموقف الحقيقى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا أحلى كاندى*​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> اساله بجد مهمه وفرقت معايا قوى​
> وعجبتنى اوى المقوله الاخيره
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده
> 
> وربنا يباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا ساره 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _3اختبار الاحترام​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا تونى 

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا جدا بجد
> 
> 
> ميرسي الموضوع كله حلو اوى​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا يارا يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

كل سنه وانت طيب يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل قوي يا كاندي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مرمر 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا ​
> والاسئله جميله فعلا​
> والاجمل المقوله الاخيره ديه رائعه
> 
> الرب يعوضك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا كاندي عالموضوع والله يبارك حياتك ويشوفلك بنت الحلال


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

بس على فكره انا ام ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> الناس مختلفون فمنهم من هو مندفع عاطفيا ومنهم من يتصرف بعقلانية
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل قوى بس لازم الحب يكون من الطرفين ليكون جميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ميرسى يا مامتنا على نقلك لنا هذه الكلمات الرائعه


----------



## متيكو (30 ديسمبر 2008)

سوري بس من اسم كيندي شب مال فيفتي سنت قلت منو حيخليها اسم للتوقيع يعني افتكرتك ولد بس يالله الله يخليلكي اولادكي والمسيح يحفظم ويكون معاهم


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> جميل قوى بس لازم الحب يكون من الطرفين ليكون جميل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا رانا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> الله ميرسى يا مامتنا على نقلك لنا هذه الكلمات الرائعه


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا توته 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> سوري بس من اسم كيندي شب مال فيفتي سنت قلت منو حيخليها اسم للتوقيع يعني افتكرتك ولد بس يالله الله يخليلكي اولادكي والمسيح يحفظم ويكون معاهم


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع الرااااائع


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## abn yso3 (1 يناير 2009)

*مرسى ليكى يا كاندى
فدائما مواضيعك مميزه
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع الرااااائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2009)

abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى ليكى يا كاندى*
> 
> *فدائما مواضيعك مميزه*
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الرعي (29 يناير 2009)

*عجبتنى المقوله جدا جدا جدا
وشكر على الموضوع*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2009)

بنت الرعي قال:


> *عجبتنى المقوله جدا جدا جدا*
> *وشكر على الموضوع*


 
شكراااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
ربنا يباركك كاندي ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااائع​
> 
> ربنا يباركك كاندي ويعوضك تعبك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بثشبع (6 فبراير 2009)

[ربنا يباركك على الكلام الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 فبراير 2009)

*موضوعك حلو اوووووووووووى يا كاندى
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*


----------



## just member (6 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*يا امى الغالية*​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

بثشبع قال:


> [ربنا يباركك على الكلام الجميل


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوعك حلو اوووووووووووى يا كاندى*
> *ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الرائع *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *
> 
> *يا امى الغالية*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا جوجو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا كاندي علي تعبك
موووووضوع جميل جدااا​*
*لا نتزوج بمن نستطيع ان نعيش معه
ولكن
نتزوج بمن لا نستطيع ان نعيش بدونة​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا كاندي علي تعبك​*
> *موووووضوع جميل جدااا*​
> *لا نتزوج بمن نستطيع ان نعيش معه*
> *ولكن*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا بيشو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

> لا نتزوج بمن نستطيع ان نعيش معه
> ولكن
> نتزوج بمن لا نستطيع ان نعيش بدونة



*كلام رااائع كاندى
وموضوع جميل 
ميرسى ليكى كتيررررر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *كلام رااائع كاندى​*
> *وموضوع جميل *
> *ميرسى ليكى كتيررررر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

2- اختبار القوة




الحب الحقيقي لا يستنزف قوتك بل يضيف الى طاقتك ويملأ نفسك فرحاً .
فالسؤال:هل حبنا يدفعنا للامام ويزيدنا قوة ام يستنزف قوتنا؟


_موضوع ممتاز بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما​_​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> 2- اختبار القوة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك السكر دى يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى ويرعاكى يا قمر​


----------

